# Dish & DirectV Hardware



## transplant (Dec 23, 2005)

Is Dish and DirectV hardware interchangeable? Like size of pole, lines, etc.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

transplant said:


> Is Dish and DirectV hardware interchangeable? Like size of pole, lines, etc.


I can't vouch for the size of the pole (I would assume the pole itself would be similar) but the lines (if you're referring to the cable runs from the dish to the receiver) are industry-standard RG-6 Coax cable, which is interchangeable between DirecTV, Dish Network, Cable, OTA Antenna, or anything else using coax. The only differences should be the dish itself and the receiver.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Add to that LNBF and dishes and switches !


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Add to that LNBF and dishes and switches !


I mentioned the dish, I meant LNBF too but wasn't that specific, and thought about the switches, but wasn't sure so I kept those out : thanks for the clarification though!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

transplant said:


> Is Dish and DirectV hardware interchangeable? Like size of pole, lines, etc.


Only a few items are interchangable.

Mast sizes:

1 5/8" OD
-----------
DirecTV Basic
DirecTV Phase III
Dish 500
Dish 1000
Dish 1000.2 & 1000.4
Dish PLUS

1 3/4" OD
------------
DirecTV WorldDirect (International)

2" OD
--------
DirecTV Ka/Ku (original and Slimline)
Dish Superdish

As a rule, dishes, LNBs, and multiswitches are not interchangable. There are a couple of specific exceptions, but those wouldn't be common configurations anyway.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

"dishes, LNBs" non TWIN/Phase-XX legacy type, eg non-bandstaked, are *interchangable*.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

Bottom line, "It depends". Some things are interchangeable (coax for example) while some things aren't. It also depends on what you're trying to do vs what items you already have on hand. The posting above from IIP pretty well sums up the mast size compatabilities. Obviously an 18" round dish is an 18" dish. Some of the oblong dishes from D* -may- work with E* but there's a wide variation in LNBs. Nothing other than coax from a D* KU/KA 5-LNB combo dish will work with E*. Similarly, nothing from an E* 1000.2 or 1000.4 (DishProPlus) setup (other than coax) will work with D*
Regardless of system, none of the receivers are interchangeable.


----------

